# My poodle is ill



## Mintee (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi all poodles expert, this is my first official post and is a sad thing I have to post for help.

My toy poodle came to me on the 14th Aug 2011. It was fine till wednesday when I woke up to find that my little girl vomitted out her food, after which she began to lose appetite, we sent to the vet that very evening, she was give a jab of antibiotics because the vet found bacteria on her stools. I was asked to feed a/d critical care to help improve the appetite of my litlle girl. She took it well on the 1st try and began to spat it out on subsequent try. Her stools became total soft (close to watery). I got really worried and called the vet the next day, and was told to stop a/d since the puppy not accepting it well. I was then told to feed Nutir-cal to prevent the puppy from getting too low in sugar since it hasn't eaten for close to 24hr. Today, it turn for the worse, the puppy was totally weak. Bought back to the vet again, and the poor fellow was given a boost jab due to dehydration. I am really worried, I have given her some smash pumpkin and cooked chicken, she took it but very little. She isn't moving much, any advice for me? 

I have given bene-bac (lacidophilous), nutrical every 4hrs, glucose and elctrolytes every 2-3hrs. Am I admintrating these too often and causes ultimate stress to my puppy?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Mintee,
I'm so sorry to hear about your poodle girl. What is her name? 

Can I ask where you got her? This sounds disturbingly like another thread--a toy poodle puppy named "Charlie" who was purchased from an internet site. She too became gravely ill, and unfortunately didn't recover. :-( 

Have you spoken to the breeder? It sounds like you're doing the right thing by taking her to the vet and maintaining close contact regarding her status. At this point, I'm sure the important thing is getting her to eat and making sure she doesn't get dehydrated. 

I've heard that toy poodles are prone to hypoglycemia due to their small size. I'm not sure about the bene-bac (lacidophilous), nutrical every 4hrs, glucose and elctrolytes, but I'm sure others will be able to offer some guidance. Will she eat plain chicken? 

Keep us posted. I'll be thinking about you both.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would be trying everything possible to keep her hydrated, and to get some calories into her - sometimes dogs will eat canned cat food when they won't touch anything else - it might be worth a try. Ditto chicken, fish, sardines, and scrambled egg. I don't think you will be stressing her with liquids every few hours, if you are calm and gentle. Presumably the vet has taken samples for culture? Small pups go downhill very fast - but bounce back equally fast if you can pull them through. Has your vet any other advice? It may be that she will need to go on a drip, or regular subcutaneous hydration, until the antibiotics kick in - and it can sometimes take a while to establish the correct antibiotic. 

Has your vet made any recommendations about protecting your other dogs from infection?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Whenever a tiny toy becomes lethargic it is cause for concern. You just got this little puppy. I am so sorry she is ill. If she is weak, she needs to be in the vet hospital for IV's. I know it is expensive and I know you just got her. Was there a health guarantee for your puppy? Can you call the breeder and tell them she is ill and ask if any of the other puppies are sick? You haven't even had her a week. You shouldn't have vet bills already. I am so sorry and I hope she gets better real soon.


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

Preventing dehydration and electrolyte imbalance is a very high priority. I think you're on the right track with that. I agree with others that getting in touch with the breeder is important, they can communicate with the people that have the other puppies from the litter. It does sound like your little girl needs to be on an IV in the hospital. I'm so sorry this is happening, but don't give up. Recovery is possible.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

so scary.:sad: it seems that IV could really help, but of course I have no clue as to what's causing it.


----------



## Mintee (Aug 19, 2011)

To all that replied, thank you very much for those wonderful advise and concern given. Both Krisp (puppy name) and myself are very grateful. Krisp was given to me by a friend (also the breeder of Krisp), I have called to asked if any other puppy are facing the same problem and it seems that only my little girl is facing this problem. 

As for IVs, I did request for the vet to put her on it, but the vet told me they couldn't get the needle into the blood vein as Krisp is too tiny, so what they did was jus a jab of booster under the skin and the rest was to put her on oral electrolye every 2-3hrs.

It was a tough night last night, I stayed by her side and was ready for her anytime she need me. I gave her 9ml of electrolye every 3hrs together with 2ml of Nutrical, talked to her whenever I syringe feed her asking her to be strong. She did not give up, she was weak but struggled to stand a little before lying down again. We decide to fight this together... This morning, I gave chicken (an advice from Rowen), and she willingly took it but a very small amount (better than nothing). She is still weak, but was able to walk a few step to ask for a pat. A good improvement from yesterday and I hope it will continue to move to the better side.

Thank you all once again, all care and concern is very much appreciated. And hopefully, Krisp and I can join the other sections of this forum with joy soon.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am wishing you the best. Let us know how she does. It sounds like you are doing everything you can for her right now.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good to hear she is holding her own. I hope you are able to get some sleep during the day - keep up the good work.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

So glad that you're still fighting this off and getting better, Krisp. 

Big Poodle licks from Tonka and Watson!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm relieved to hear she's fighting and you are a very DEVOTED mom! Krisp is a lucky pup and I predict she'll be bouncing around in no time. 

Alexander the Great, Pippin and Merlin also send their support! Poodle Power.


----------



## Mintee (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the encouragement, hugs, kisses and strength. Krisp gave a huge improvement this evening. She was able to stand on all fours to greet me although appearing wobbly when I went to feed her. Gave me a few barks (which I have not heard from her for the pass 4 days) when I was walking to her resting area. She was able to feed and drink on her own too. Not much syringing needed at the later part of the day. I am so so happy which took my tiredness away seeing her on the road of the recovery. Her stools hasn't really firmed up yet, so have to continue syringing her electrolyes as she hates to consume that on her own. 

Krisp would like to kiss all the aunties, uncles and poochie friends for all the nice advices and hugs.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I just found this thread but had to comment. You have done a wonderful job with little Krisp. You are to be commended. You're going to be a great team when this is all over! Sending you both strength and love...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to the naughty puppy threads in the not too distant future!


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

How fantastic to hear that tiny Krisp is doing better!! Your devotion and consistent work is paying off. I can't wait to hear you post that she's just running around the house too much.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so glad little Krisp is doing better - it sounds like all your loving care is paying off. I think the barking is a really good sign. Hopefully she will soon be tiring you out because of her mischief instead of this.


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

Aww sorry to hear you pup was sick, So glad to hear Krisp is doing much better!


----------



## Mintee (Aug 19, 2011)

Krisp is recovering well, I would say about 80% recovered. She jus couldn't wait to get her mouth on her food this morning, but I am still giving only mashed pumpkin and shredded chicken, do you guys think I should add in bits of kibbles to get her interested in kibbles again? Her poos was soft with shape this morning, but soft without shape in noon. Was wondering if it will become watery if I add in the kibbles. Am also wondering if I should stop electrolytes too, due to the fact that she hates it to the core, she spat out whenever I try to force feed it. She is getting stronger and starts kicking and pushing my hands away from her whenever she sees the syringe going near her mouth.

Any suggestions guys?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent news - always a good sign when the patient starts objecting! I've found chicken and rice very helpful at this stage - I simmer the chicken, then use some of the broth to cook the rice till it is very soft and sloppy (just bringing it to the boil, then leaving it covered off the heat works, and saves burnt pans!) Adding more of the broth so it is a bit soupy will keep her hydration levels up if you are concerned she is not drinking enough. I would stay off the kibble till her poos are totally normal, myself.


----------



## Mintee (Aug 19, 2011)

Acutally Krisp is drinking from her bowl on her own, but she slurps up little which makes me worry about if she is getting enough water. She was really noisy today, and was trying to challenge me. Her stools not really stable though, sometimes is soft with shape, sometimes without shape. 

I would think adding rice might be a nice try, will give it to her tonight.

:blowkiss::blowkiss:


----------



## vcapata (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you tried cooked chicken shredded and cut into tiny pieces? Use the broth to get her to drink liquid (cooled down of course), and perhaps some white rice made with the broth and mixed with the chicken as she begins taking more of the chicken. 

Offer her the chicken at every opportunity, every hour or two. When I rescued I used to let them lay on my chest in order to keep them warm and breathing with me. I would have her curled up on me at all possible times. See if you can get an eye dropper of liquid in her mouth every 30 minutes. 

How old is your pup?


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

My dogs are older but any time they are ill, vomiting or loose stools I switch them over to pumpkin and/or white rice and chicken broth. They both seem to expect that and are happy to try to eat it even though they may be off their regular kibble, maybe they sense that it will help. In your case this would work only once she is on the road to recovery. I came to this thread late but glad to see she's getting better!


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

It's so exciting to hear that your tiny girl is doing so much better. I totally agree with the recommedation to make chicken/rice/pumpkin meals. The rice will really help firm up the stool. You could also consider adding a teaspoon of unsweetened plain yogurt as well. The probiotics in the yogurt are especially good to replace good bacteria after being on antibiotic treatment. The small amount of water she is taking may actually be all she needs, especially now that her stools are less watery. You can encourage drinking by offering salt-free broth. The good food you have been giving, (chicken/pumpkin), already has quite a bit of water compared to kibble so she will require less water. Perhaps you could consider continuing your homemade food rather that going back to kibble. It's not expensive for a small dog and so much healthier. Thank you for keeping us updated, we all look forward to Krisp's complete recovery.


----------



## Mintee (Aug 19, 2011)

I have been giving mashed pumpkin with shredded chicken and yogurt for her meals daily for the past 2 days, I tried adding rice soaked with a little chicken broth last night but she doesn't seem to like it, she ate very little and walked away :faint:

I do not mind giving homecook food, but am afraid the nutrients may not be enough for a puppy. She super active now, running and hoping around the house and scaring the bigger dogs by barking, biting and pulling their fur, ears tail or whatever she can get her mouth on.

Dropped by the vet this morning and was told she is doing very well and was amazed with her willpower. The vet told me that situation was bad on friday which really scares me. Thank God everything is over now, and just hoping her stools will be back to normal soon.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

That's great news, Mintee! As for her food, can you try mixing some of her puppy wet food with the chicken? It might coat the chicken pieces just enough that she'd get some in her stomach. You can go slow if her poo is still not 100% firm.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If she is eating chicken and pumpkin, and doesn't like the rice, I'd stick with what works! Poppy LOVES rice - I think it is now so tightly associated with chicken that she will even gobble up plain rice! Eggs can be helpful for a runny tummy and are a well-balanced meal (especially if you include the shell!) - but if she is eating well on the chicken and pumpkin, and her stools are improving, stay with it.


----------



## Mintee (Aug 19, 2011)

Krisp has fully recovered, her stools have firmed up and I removed chicken with pumpkin from her diet too. I decided not to put her on kibbles but on raw dehydrated. I share let this thread rest and move on to the feeding section. 

Krisp is sure lucky to have many friends and advisors here to aid her to her road of recovery.

Big hugs from Krisp and me :hug::hug:


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

So glad your baby is better!!!!


----------



## LNB083 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm *so *glad to hear your puppy is doing well! Sending wishes that she gets stronger everyday!


----------

